# Uninstall ICC color profiles



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

How do you uninstall ICC color profiles?

I can install ICC color profiles by right clicking on the profile and selecting "Install" but there seems to be no way to uninstall a profile.


----------



## Linkfan551 (Jul 25, 2008)

Please look at the image attached. If this is what you are referring to, do the following:
1. Check "Use my settings for this device"
2. Go down to the one you want to remove
3. Click Remove
4. Reboot

~Link


----------



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

No.... I've never seen that screen before but it looks like a screen for monitor profiles. I'm looking for a similar screen for printer profiles.

................Ok........ I got it! thanks for the hint.:tongue:

I found it under the printer's properties.

Thanks!ray:


----------



## Linkfan551 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes it is on Vista, and I will help you access this.
How to access it, 
1: Click on the START orb, and where it says "start search" at the bottom, type in Color Management, then click on color management in the results.


----------



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

I edited my post above while you where posting. Sorry....

In any case, thanks.


----------

